# Mod changeover



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Starting today, RuddeDogg is the NJ moderator. He's a friendly, knowledgeable guy who knows the Garden State's waters and is a great addition to the site.

Thanks again to Sgt_Slough, who will continue to post to the site as a regular member. Your contributions are appreciated.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats Ruddedogg, and thanks for your time Sgt. Hopefully you still send some reports and tips along.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I KNOW the Dogg will do a good job!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Congrats to RuddeDogg, he's been doing a great job on the current reports and helpful posts since he joined here. Good job. 

I will continue posting here, it's a great community.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Congratulations I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Dogg.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yo, Dog.

Congrats.

Matt made a great choice.


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats Dogg, good luck- lookin forward to your posts


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Definitely*

well deserved.

The recipe board finally gets a break.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Thank you guys. I will do my best.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey, I always thought you should moderate the Cooking board. I've used quite a few recipes you posted and the outcome was rewarding. This is even better.. congrats Dogg...


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats Dogg!!!!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Congrats and thanks for picking up the slack.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Congrat's Dogg*

And I just like to say Thanks to Sgt_Slough. 

Great peace keeper, always willing give advice and I do wish I could afford his toy's.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats Dogg!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Big Dogg*

Congrats too.. Who let the dogg out !!!!!!!!..


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

congrats dogg I am now under your wing


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats Dogg! Always enjoy your reports.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

There goes the neighborhood!!!!!!!! congrats doggie one


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*congratulations*

congrats i enjoy reading everything you post looking forward to you running the board


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Congrats*

Paul I am not sure to congrats for you or Crawfish for keeping that video going! HOT!!

Anyway good luck and I know you wont steer anyone in the wrong direction!!

Rich


----------

